# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Is depression an allergic reaction to inflamation?

## rose

This article was just shared on my FB feed, although its dated January 2015.
It suggests that depression could be an allergic reaction to inflammation
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandst...-immune-system

This would certainly support my theory that IIH (http://www.iih.org.uk/what-is-iih)and depression are linked; I get heightened symptoms of anxiety and increased lethargy when my other IIH symptoms are present.
Anyway, I thought it was rather interesting!

----------


## Paula

I read this when it came out.  I think that a lot of people become depressed as a result of poor physical health (symptoms of many conditions include depression, including underactive thyroid which I am battling right now) and I suppose it's possible that some people with depression have inflammation on the brain but I don't think it's as simple as that.  For instance, the article mentions that people with rheumatoid arthritis suffer from depression - that's not surprising as its a very debilitating illness. But people with that disease are treated with anti-inflammatories - which should treat any inflammation on the brain surely?  

Depression and other MH illnesses are so complex, and we know so little about the brain, that a sweeping generalisation like this article is difficult for me to believe.

----------

Amaya (05-06-15)

----------


## Suzi

It's an interesting idea, but I'm not totally convinced..

----------


## purplefan

> This article was just shared on my FB feed, although its dated January 2015.
> It suggests that depression could be an allergic reaction to inflammation
> http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandst...-immune-system
> 
> This would certainly support my theory that IIH (http://www.iih.org.uk/what-is-iih)and depression are linked; I get heightened symptoms of anxiety and increased lethargy when my other IIH symptoms are present.
> Anyway, I thought it was rather interesting!


All i get on the ith link is a blue screen.

----------

